# General Knowledge



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

What faucet does this cartridge go in?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Mow-En?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Yea can you believe it, what is Moen doing, there going nuts. why are they all of a sudden coming out with these changes? I wounder if this has to do with CA and there lead content laws.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Moen 4000


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Moens a P.O.S. too


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Moen is king here is my neck of the woods, can't say I like them, but they are easy to repair.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Uhh, guess I best not bring up the subject of the old man again, rip. I do love Delta tho.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

paul harvey likes moen! good day!


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

i think moen is going downhill, have you held in your hand a moen roman tub rough-in valve?


----------

